# Esso Avon



## Tony Shaw (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anybody shed light on what came of the Esso bitumen tanker "Esso Avon". She was eventually renamed "Petro Avon", and was subsequently sold to become the "Sea-------- Highway".After that I lost track of her. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Cant recall her exact name when she was something Highway, she was then sold to an Middle East outfit and named with a typical middle eastern name.
She possibly traded around the Red Sea area for a couple of years then changed name and flag and went further east to Malaysia was trading a couple of years ago. Not sure if she is still in service if so she would be about 30 yrs old now, try lookiing her up on Miramar site it might help. Please dont take my information to be the exact truth but its something similar.


----------



## Tony Shaw (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for your help Cutsplice - I will do as you suggest. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Hi Tony, it has just entered my head this moment Petro Avon ex Esso Avon became the Crescent Highway in early 2001 or 2002, I think she was then owned by Crescent Shipping who sold her a couple of years later to the Middle east possibly an Eghytian company then was sold on or had another name change and went further east.


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Just checked details, "Esso Avon" built 1981 name change 1994 to "Petro Avon", owners Esso Petroleum Company UK. Sold 2001 to Crescent Shipping London renamed Crescent Highway sold 2005 name change "Cap Farina II" 2006 name changed to "Shujaa 5" broken up at Gadani Beach 19/04/2010.
I did not establish the owners names for her last two names.


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Tony
It appears she was last owned by HEYDEN PETROLEUM LTD (UAE) and flew the Sierra Leone flag

Rob


----------



## Tony Shaw (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you both.My interest lay in the fact that I served on the vessel as second mate and mate for six years or so soon after she was built in Holland. She was a nice ship, warm on deck in winter but bloody hot in summer ! If you stood still for too long you could stick to the deck. Nice slow load though !


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Sold to Crescent Shipping in 2001 and renamed CRESCENT HIGHWAY. Sold again and renamed CAP FARINA II in 2005 and then SHUJAA 5 in 2006 
seemore


----------



## wifeyshenk (9 mo ago)

Hello all, does have any videos of the Esso Avon by any chance? Thank you


----------

